# chicken stock



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i cook a lot. i'm always needing fish or chicken stock to go in certain soups and stews. i've got frozen shrimp and fish stock for gumbo and cajun/creole dishes, and then there is the basic chicken stock. if i don';t have the real stuff i substitute with bouillon. this is not what i like to use because there is no chicken in bouillon. this is a quick thread on how i make real chicken stock. how do y'all do it?
this is 10 lbs. leg quarters dissected into bones(plate) , meat(mixing bowl), and skin/fat(blue bowl). the skin/fat is rendered, the fat is put in cat food and the browned skin used in the stock made from boiling the bones. the pure chicken meat is very versatile.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I used to Manage a Morrison"s Cafeteria many years ago. Your recipe is very similar to the recipe we used. However we added Carrots Celery, Onion, pepper and salt. Not chopped. Adds a bit more flavor to the stock.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, i do that when i make shrimp/fish stock. celery tops/bottoms, carrot tops/skin, outside of onion.
i think i will try that on this batch of chicken.
jack


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

My mother’s stock recipe is pretty simple. I love it but it is what grew up eating so you know how that goes.

Fill a boiler full of water and either use a whole chicken cut up or some combination of bone-in skin on chicken. For chicken and dumplings, I do all breasts. Somewhere between 3 and 5 pounds of chicken. Two bullion cubes, stick of butter, healthy amount of salt (usually a couple of three palm fulls) and a good pinch of pepper (maybe a tablespoon or so).

Cook until chicken is tender. Slide off heat and allow to cool to nearly room temp with chicken still in the broth. Chicken will be very tender and moist. Remove chicken and strain stock.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I use leg quarters also, but I’m to lazy to cut it up like you do. I just throw it in a pot whole, then once chicken is done, I pull out, let meat cool a little, then pull meat off and throw bones back in pot with carrots,celery,onions, whole garlic cloves, bunch of fresh herbs, salt and pepper. Add more water to top of the pot, put on low and let simmer all day till pot is reduced by half. strain it through cheesecloth into another pot and let cool. meat is like you said can use for anything. damm now I’m wanting some homemade chicken noodle soup


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

But I’ll be honest I mostly use boxed chicken stock most of the year. I make chicken stock maybe 3 times a year if that


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I've really gotten into making stocks lately and freeze. Beats the boxed bathtub version!! I never throw out bones or carcasses. Leg quarters are the least expensive if using meat and render a great stock but will also buy turkey necks/backs if I do not need the meat. IMO breasts do not have enough bone to get flavorful stock. I add celery tops/bottom as above, 1 onion halved, garlic cloves and 1/2 lemon. If not a hard boil, it will be mostly clear vs. cloudy. Don't rush it. Other bones, I typically brown them to add flavor but not with chicken. Gumbo stock is a whole different chapter!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

great advice lane. I've watched videos on how to clarify stock using egg white. like you said shrimp and fish stock is another thread
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

never tried to make any myself and was hoping Jack would show this simmering in the yard on open fire so I just use swansons low sodium and then add a bunch of salt ....
like your new avi Jack , guess oysters shells would be rough


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

When we do a turkey on the BGE we cook the carcass down for stock. Much better than the "Collage Inn" box stuff. That smokey flavor can't be beat.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Deja vu said:


> never tried to make any myself and was hoping Jack would show this simmering in the yard on open fire so I just use swansons low sodium and then add a bunch of salt ....
> like your new avi Jack , guess oysters shells would be rough
> View attachment 1087007


Personally I prefer no shell


----------

